# Maquina pintura en polvo



## Moguel (Abr 11, 2007)

Saludos.

Tengo un pequeño problema.

Se me ha encargado realizar esto: Sobre una superficie metalica se va aplicar un recubrimiento liquido con un aerografo, como es un proyecto de investigacion, se quiere que las particulas del recubrimiento se orienten dependiendo de su carga electrica. 

Como el aerografo es metalico y la superficie a la que se le aplicara el recubrimiento es metalica, se me ha ocurrido formar un campo electrico o magnetico entre la placa y el aerografo, pero no tengo idea de como lograr esto. 

Se puede lograr solo conectando el polo positivo y negativo de una fuente a cada uno de estos o es algo mas complicado?

entre la superficie metalica y el aregrafro habra como 10cm de distancia. Creo que eso es mucho y que se necesita mucha potencia para formar un campo entre estos dos.

Alguien tiene alguna idea de como lograr esto, si no fui muy claro por favor disculpen y preguntenme sobre los detalles.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 11, 2007)

Moguel dijo:
			
		

> .
> 
> Sobre una superficie metalica se va aplicar un recubrimiento liquido con un aerografo, como es un proyecto de investigacion, se quiere que las particulas del recubrimiento se orienten dependiendo de su carga electrica.



si habla de carga electrica descarta lo magnetico y en focate en generadores de carga electroestatica, tipo las de las impresoras laser y fotocopiadoras


----------



## Moguel (Abr 11, 2007)

OK hay alguna forma de fabricar un generador de carga electrostatica, que me pueda servir para lo que necesito?

Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 11, 2007)

Pero con liquido me parece que no funciona que yo recuerde se utiliza polvo y una pistola electrostatica.
http://www.epanorama.net/links/psu_hivolt.html#highvoltage

utilizando un trasformador de TV o monitor.

Ojo estas trabajando con alta tension y cargas.

te recomiendo que antes goglees un poco, es que lo de los liquidos...


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 11, 2007)

Lo que debes hacer es soplar las gotas contra alguna sustancia dieléctrica, como la goma, vidrio, etc. En las nubes de tormenta se acumula carga eléctrica por un fenómeno de rozamiento también.
Una vez que están cargadas las gotas, se moverán en el campo eléctrico dependiendo de su tipo de carga.
El campo lo creas con una fuente de voltaje, como las que en los comentarios de mas arriba te han contado. 
Un electrodo va al cuerpo a ser pintado, y el otro a la sustancia o cuerpo contra el que se están rozando las gotas.
Un método medio loco podría ser que escupieras primero las gotas contra un electrodo de un generador electrostático así como un generador de van der Graff.
Las gotas que chocan contra la esfera metálica son cargadas por contacto e inmediatamente repelidas de la superficie de la esfera. Si al salir expelidas entran a una región donde el campo eléctrico es lo suficientemente fuerte, serán empujadas por el y no caerán o flotarán libremente.
En todo caso, para ser sincero, suena mas a proyecto de ciencias que a solución tecnológica. En todo caso
mucha suerte, y cualquier cosa, pregunta.

Saludos


----------



## Moguel (Abr 12, 2007)

Realemente no es mucha ciencia lo que hacemos. 

Simplente a mi jefe (Investigador del IPN) se levanta con ideas en su cabeza, y pues yo soy el que las tiene que llevar a cabo. En este caso se le ocurrio eso. Y pues por eso ando investigando como orientar las particulas.

Eso de la pistola electrostatica me parece interesante. Por lo pronto ya entendi que debo de generar estatica.

El transformador de la TV no es igual a cualquier otro, como los que usamos para una fuente comun? Tengo esa duda. En que es diferente? El campo electrostatico se genera con DC o AC?


Gracias a todos.


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 12, 2007)

El transformador de un TV, es un autotransformador con un multiplicador de voltaje que es una red  de diodos y capacitores. El campo debe ser DC, por que si no, no tendrás movimiento neto.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 12, 2007)

Eso si un detallito, siempres necesitaras una "tension alterna" para generar alta tension con un transformador.

Con un transformador de TV puedes conseguir 25kV, pero unos pocos miliamperios, pero pàra tu caso tienes mas que suficiente.

Yo lo que lei de las pistolas electrostaticas, es que se rociaba un armario metalico (los utilizados para electricidad) con polvo y despues se metia a un  horno donde se derretia la pintura.

En principio lo de las gots de pintura tiene su razon teorica, si se puede deberias poder encontrar maquinas en google que lo hacen.

Si lo hacen con un transformador TV deberias utilizar una pistola de aire o similar.
El circuito generador de alta deberia tener la masa conectada a tierra del enchufe y ademas un cable dentro de la pintura y ha cualquier parte metalica de la pistola.
El lado de la ventosa es donde iria el objetivo a pintar, deberia estar colgado por una cuerda y con un cable a la pipeta.

Cada vez que termines debes tener la precaucion de parar el circuito y descargar la pipeta.
Puede ser interesante poner una resistencia de 100k entre la pipeta y el objetivo para no dañar el transformador en el momento de descargar con la masa.

!!!!!!!!!!!!Todos los cables utilizados de masa deben estar solidamente unidos ya sea con regletas o con soldadura no queremos tener desgracias!!!!!


----------



## Moguel (Abr 13, 2007)

Ok creo que estas hablando de muchos volts y poca corriente , lo mas peligrosa es la corriente segun pienso yo. Pero bueno, como no queremos tener accidentes, a ver si entendi bien.


Consigo mi transformador de television y claro que el primario lo conecto a alterna y las puntas del secundario  una la conecto a mi pistola y la otra a la placa que voy a pintar?


Tiopepe123 entiendo la parte de la ventosa, esa la conecto a mi placa, y la otra punta que supongo sale tambien del transformador la conecto a mi pistola y a la pintura, pero no entiendo muy bien a que te refieres con pipeta?

Y asi conseguire formar un carga electrostatica en mi placa metalica?

Gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 13, 2007)

El transformador lo puedes sacar tanto de un TV como de un monitor.

El circuito hay muchos en la red busca sobre alta tension 
Hay dos modelos de circuitos los autooscilantes como el que postee con dos transitorers y poco mas.
El otro es utilizando un circuito de pulsos y un transistor de potencia o mosfet (TV?15khz y monitor 32khz)


Un transformador cualquiera
http://www.hrdiemen.es/products/index.php?command=search&by=ref&q=8406&x=0&y=0

La pipeta o ventosa es por donde salen los 25kV
Algunos modelos tienen uno o dos cables mas o salida de foto y brillo rondan los 9kV pero de poco sirven, lo mejor aislarlo y poco mas.

La ventosa conectada al objetivo.
El terminal que va a la pistola depende del circuito, pero casi seguro que sera el positivo (12V) que ademas ira conectado a la toma tierra del enchufe


----------



## Moguel (Abr 13, 2007)

Ya casi esta resuelto esto.

Una ultima duda, tiopepe, mencionaste que la terminal que va conectada a la pistola que muy problamente sea el positivo (12v) tambien se conecta a tierra???

Esa terminal positiva se conecta a la pistola y tambien a tierra del enchuefe?

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 13, 2007)

Si, a la tierra del eschufe de esta forma garantizo que no te puedas electrocutar hagas lo que hagas, si tocas algo no te pasara nada, excepto el del objetivo, ese ni tocarlo.

Lo normal es conectar la tierra al negativo, pero en este caso "creo" que mejor conectarlo a positivo ya que se la tension que tendra en todo momento respecto a la bobina.

googlea un poco buscando alta tension


----------



## gabrielg (Jul 3, 2009)

En caso de utilizarlo para aplicar pintura en polvo, recomiendan que el negativo sea conectado a tierra, por razones de rendimiento. Saludos.


----------



## sebastiangt (Ago 7, 2009)

Tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica y quería saber si alguien tiene planos o me puede explicar el funcionamiento de una pistola de pintura en polvo electrostática.

He desarmado un equipo que me prestaron y veo que tiene un generador de alta tensión, pero como no se mucho de electrónica no me quedan mucha dudas. Del equipo salen 24 + continuos, pero en la pistola en una parte que esta encapsulada con resina transforma esos 24 en 80000 mediante unos diodos y unas como bobinas de alambre muy fino, tiene varias, eso lo veo a través de la resina que es media transparente, si alguien tiene ganas de colaborar con este proyecto joya.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2010)

Alguna vez vi trabajando algún equipo de Morwin , mas o menos 60Kvdc, pero no oscilante como la de una bobina de encendido automotor , sino con una polaridad definida, creo que iba el negativo a la punta de la pistola y el positivo a la pieza, que lo toma desde el piso metálico de la cabina de pintado o desde donde se cuelguen las piezas para ser pintadas o con cable y pincita cocodrilo.

Saludos !


----------



## jmbo2009 (May 21, 2010)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> el transformador lo puedes sacar tanto de un tv como de un monitor.
> 
> El circuito hay muchos en la red busca sobre alta tension
> hay dos modelos de circuitos los autooscilantes como el que postee con dos transitorers y poco mas.
> ...


 hola tiopepe una consulta no podrias anexar un croquis o diagrama pera ejemplificar tu concepto lo que entiendo es que de ese transformador unicamente conectas los polos del primario y del secundario por y el neutro lo conectas al material  pero no seria conveniente colocar un potenciometro para que regule la salida de voltaje de ambos, te pregunto esto por que quiero fabricar una pistola electrostatica para la aplicacion de la pintura en polvo y tengo la idea pero necesito los datos tecnicos para el calcular los voltajes idoneos de esa pistola gracias


----------



## omarshiño (Mar 14, 2012)

Hola a toda la comunidad, necesito una ayuda, bueno diseñé un circuito casero sobre pintura electrostática,
el pequeño problemita es que lo hice con un flyback de tv con un voltaje en el +b de 33 V y vota la alta tensión produciendo el campo magnético para la pintura en polvo, lo que pasa es que creo que es muy bajo porque al pasar la pintura sobre el material (el metal ) pega pero tengo que darle varias pasadas para que pegue, no se si elevando la tension del +b aumentará el voltaje de alta del flyback , o si me recomiendan algún transformador que me produzca mas tensión para el campo magnético, espero su ayuda, gracias


----------



## omarshiño (Mar 15, 2012)

Diseñé un circuito casero para aplicar pintura electrostática, el pequeño problemita es que lo hice con un flyback de tv con un voltaje en el +b de 33v y vota la alta tension produciendo el campo eléctrico para la pintura en polvo, lo que pasa es que creo que es muy bajo porque al pasar la pintura sobre el material (el metal ) pega pero tengo que darle varias pasadas para que pegue no se si elevando la tensión del +b aumentara el voltaje de alta del flyback. 

El pequeño problema es que el flyback de televisión es muy bajo de tensión  necesito algo que me produzca mas tensión y no se que tipo utilizar, o si me recomiendan algún transformador de que me produzca mas tensión para el campo eléctrico espero su ayuda 

Gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 15, 2012)

Seguro que aumentando la tensión en el primario te aumenta la del secundario...no deja de ser un transformador.
La otra posibilidad que tenés es hacer un bobinado sobre la ferrita y alimentarlo con 12v, en internet sale bastante información.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 15, 2012)

omarshiño   en la pistola ay una bobina si esa bobina (justo por donde sale el polvo) no funciona la pintura no se pega, si fueras tan amable de subir el esquema de tu maquina.

Con respecto a la pistola, en mi trabajo ay dos cabinas de pintura electrostática y una justo le pasa eso de no pegar la pintura, le iba a echar mano a la pistola para reparar la bovina de la punta que polariza el polvo y se la llevaron al servís de la maquina,porque yo falte esos días, así me quede sin saber mas sobre esa bobina


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2012)

Para esas máquinas la pintura (la pistola) debe cargarse negativamente  y la pieza positiva.

http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tbo/mat/mat.htm


----------



## omarshiño (Mar 16, 2012)

hola bueno no lo tengo pero lo tomere foto y te lo mando utilizare una bobina de carro de encendido para probar y asi le comunico que paso 

porque la bobina original cuesta 220 dolares por eso es que ise este diseño artesanal con flyback funciono pero poco a poco de agoto la alta tension y ahora porduce un un arco pequeño


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

hoy confirme lo que dijo dosme ,si el + esta en la pieza a pintar,pero solo se activa cuando alguien aprieta el botón de la pistola ,patea bastante,
en el equipo vi un medidor analógico de voltaje ,cuando pintan marca 80klv


----------



## omarshiño (Mar 23, 2012)

1. hola a todos aqui les mando la foto original miren el elvador es grande 100kv tiene un regulador para calibrar la slaida de alta tension de 0kv.. 100kv.
funciona con 20kv ahi no mas se utiliza no losubo mucho porque se malogra la bobina de alta.

2. como les decia probe con un flyback de tv pero no resulto prove con una bobian de carro y tampoco n ose como podre sustiturlo alguna ayuda les mando el que diseñe tambien la foto

espero sus comentarios y gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2012)

en los tv antiguos aviá una cosa que se llamaba triplicador y que se conectaba a la salida del flyback ,sera cuestion de probar armar algo parecido


----------



## TULLIO (Mar 24, 2012)

Hola omarshiño, podrias  subir el circuito de la maquina que construiste?


----------



## omarshiño (Mar 24, 2012)

bueno seria cuestion de buscar una tv antigua que pasari si le pongo dos flyback alguna sugerencia


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para esas máquinas la pintura (la pistola) debe cargarse negativamente  y la pieza positiva.
> 
> http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tbo/mat/mat.htm



y con el enlace que paso dosme,probado y funcionando


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 25, 2012)

Se pueden usar 2 flyback:
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2008...nte-black-tiger-para-muy-at-60-a-70-kvoltios/


----------



## omarshiño (Mar 26, 2012)

ok a veranalizare el de tiger y les paso el dato


----------



## omarshiño (Mar 31, 2012)

utilizar con trasformadores shopeer a ver si laguien tiene calculos para hacer un elevador con shopeer ya que cuento con generador de funciones y osciloscopio gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bobinar un transformador que trabaje conmutado (chopper) y que dé una tensión de 70kV, olvídalo, para un aficionado, y aún para un profesional sin la maquinaria necesaria, es a mi criterio imposible.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 31, 2012)

sheee ademas ay que aislar bien entre capa y capa y capa ,es un trabajo de hormiga


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2012)

Compran un trafo de luz de neon que ya vienen hechos y hay de variados voltajes


----------



## omarshiño (Abr 1, 2012)

hola dos metros graciasp or el dato pero podrias ser mas esplicito en las bobinas y darme mas omenos algun dato ya que aqui fabrican esas bobnias gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 1, 2012)

y ya te dijeron ,con dos fliback o el transformador de carteles de neon


----------



## omarshiño (Abr 2, 2012)

si con dos flyback pero el flyback trabajo bien y de ahi se agoto y ya no queria salir la alta comenso a salir el arco muy bajito las bobinas de neon me podrias decir el indicado y que voltaje vota un poco de teoria me vendria bien gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 2, 2012)

no se agota, se habrá quemado


----------



## omarshiño (Abr 2, 2012)

sip creo que fue eso pero bueno y cuanto vota el transformador de neon


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 2, 2012)

eso que lo conteste dosme,pero yo creo que muchooo porque tiene que ionizar todas las letras de los carteles,aunque hoy dia ya se usa mucho led, pero debe haber todavía repuestos para esas luces


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 2, 2012)

Si mi memoria no falla, los comunes estan en el orden de los 4kV a los 8kV y el rango total va de los 2 a los 15 kV. Para este uso no te sirve, salvo que le hagas un multiplicador de tensión.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2012)

Transformador de luces de neon llegan a 16 kV , pero como pueden suministrar mucha corriente se los puede cuadruplicar comodamente.

Yo utilizaría dos bobinas de automotor o moto en serie


----------



## omarshiño (Abr 6, 2012)

el triplicador seria mejor algun ckto por ahi ya que los diodos de alto voltaje aqui no hay


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 6, 2012)

Trafos de neón en serie si no conseguis componentes  Es medio peligroso el invento pero bueno...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 6, 2012)

como se haran ?? imagino que no usan alambre de transformador comun , por que no posee la aislacion adecuada.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 7, 2012)

si la tensión esta por debajo de 60 kv la pintura no se pega muy bien ,entre 70vk y 80 kv ya pega muy bien
el transformador no le vi nada en especial,,,parecía un transformador común y corriente y no vi diodos para triplicar la tensión


----------



## omarshiño (Abr 8, 2012)

bueno en la foto que les mande vi dos osciladores que van al transformador y los voltajes creo que tiene dos bobinas


----------



## marculo (May 16, 2012)

Gente, que frecuencia tendria que tener  para que la aplicacion sea la adecuada, sin ese dato es complicado empezar, y otro dato que tengo firme es que por mas que se genere un equipo de 200kv la pintura esta preparada solo hasta los 60kv, me refiero con eso que por mas que se le agregue tension de mas la carga estatica que llevaria la pintura no superaria esos valores, segun hoja de datos de pintura akzo nobel(automotriz)



otra cosa, confirmo que el positivo esta en la punta de pistola pero el negativo en el chasis, luego voy a subir un dibujo ya que desarme una pistola para que tengan una idea por dentro pero en la parte de la bobina no pude hacer nada, ya que tenia que tenerla armada antes que llegara el dueño, jaja



adjunto esquema de pistola, escucho comentarios,se que algunas pistolas tienen un triplicador de diodos y capacitores como figuran en la web de pablin en la pistola para que no halla problema con el cable(por la tension no....)


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 16, 2012)

nada que ver ¡¡¡¡ marculo  
adentro tiene dos placas que parecen ser una especie de capacitores ,que están conectado a 4 pelos de cobre ,en la punta de la pistola ,tiene dos capacitores ,en  cada capacitor se ponen 2 terminales esos dos terminales por capacitor son lo que polarizan el polvo para que se pegue a la pieza,la tension máxima es de 80klv para repintado de piezas y de 60klv para trabajo normal .
*bobinas no encontré en la pistola que desarme*(a pesar que me dijeron que ''seguro se quemo la bobinita y en-realidad a la pistola solo le faltaban esos terminales que polariza el polvo,no tiene bobina,si diodos y capacitores a modo de triplicador) , por la noche pongo un dibujito de como esta echa la pistola y la marca de la cabina de donde me fije





			
				marculo dijo:
			
		

> otra cosa, confirmo que el positivo esta en la punta de pistola pero el negativo en el chasis, luego voy a subir un dibujo ya que desarme una pistola para que tengan una idea por dentro pero en la parte de la bobina no pude hacer nada, ya que tenia que tenerla armada antes que llegara el dueño, jaja


bueno esa punta que es redonda y tiene 3 terminales ,uno es para centrado el grueso,y a los otros dos mas finitos tiene esos capacitores y luego esos 4 pelitos,que son los que se rompen y luego no pega la pintura,
el secreto esta en esos pelitos de cobre,si no los tiene no pega ni te **** ,el pendorcho ese de teflon o plástico es  solo para sostener la punta del pico que desviá el polvo en nube para los costados, es por la forma de conito que tiene


----------



## marculo (May 16, 2012)

ok, me queda mas claro, tipo una pistola de aire ionizado, las que se utilizan para sacar la estatica, pero no se, creo que esas neutralizan las cargas para que no junten polvo ni peluzas, fijate si podes adjuntar un dibujo de la pistola, y de la fuente tenes algun dato????? como por ejemplo la frecuencia o tencion de salida de la fuente(no de la pistola) ya que los 60klv serian despues del triplicador (entre la masa y la pinta de p
pistola)


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 16, 2012)

no importa la frecuencia ,importa que las partículas del polvo(pintura) se carguen positivamente y estas a su ves son atraídas por la pieza a pintar que es negativa ,paciencia mas tarde pongo un dibujo,
mas atrás mencionaron que la pieza tenia que ser positiva,pero en las dos maquinas que vi el negativo estaba a chasis,
desconozco si ay maquinas que usen cabina positiva(yo creo que seria peligroso)


----------



## marculo (May 16, 2012)

Miren esto, por ahi sirve para algo.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/elev13kv/index.htm

y con respecto a la polaridad de la pistola esta definido aca en el archivo adjunto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 16, 2012)

pero es para pintar sin pistola,
Ver el archivo adjunto 72821


----------



## marculo (May 16, 2012)

Si,pero el consepto referido a la polaridad que se referian arriba creo q es el mismo.
Y la pagina de pablin muestra un circuito el cual del trafo2 hacia la derecha es lo que esta dentro d la pistola, el resto estaria en el gabinete. Vi una foto y me paracio eso,que opinas?.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 16, 2012)

la cabina esta a chasis -  el positivo va por el cable de la pistola (y asta larga chispas entre los 4 alambres que polarizan o cargan positivamente la pintura,tiene 3 cables 1 chasis(el mismo chasis que la cabina) y los otros dos a un pulsador y de ay esos dos cables o los diodos y los capacitores
la placa es simple tiene dos 2n3055 como oscilador y un trafo 
haa ya me canse no me sale el dibujo



marculo dijo:


> Si,pero el consepto referido a la polaridad que se referian arriba creo q es el mismo.
> Y la pagina de pablin muestra un circuito el cual del trafo2 hacia la derecha es lo que esta dentro d la pistola, el resto estaria en el gabinete. Vi una foto y me paracio eso,que opinas?.


en la pistola no ay ningún trafo ni bobina,solo tiene un triplicador con diodos y capacitores,al menos yo no le vi bobina alguna,ademas tiene que tener entre 60 y 80 klv para que funcione,sino no pega


----------



## marculo (May 17, 2012)

ok, voy a hcer una prueba y despues te comento y subo fotos, el oscilador tendria que ser de continua para que cuando desconecte el pulso genere el salto de chispa,estoy en lo correcto no? en algun tiempito subo fotos. saludos


----------



## marculo (May 17, 2012)

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/elev13kv/index.htm

si leen el informe la tension aumentaria aumentando la cantidad del triplicador, creo que este seria el esquema que tien desde el equipo hacia la pistola????...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2012)

marculo dijo:
			
		

> Buenas noches , estoy necesitando hacer oscilar un transistor 2n3055 con una frecuencia ajustable de 16 a 25 khz aprox. con un preset. me podran orientar?,Este transistor tiene que manejar un triplicador para elevar la tensión de 30kv a 100kv. Con esa tension la pintura agarra a la pieza.



esto puede servir


*en donde esta r de 12 k ,le pones un pote en serie con la r ,el transformador vas a tener que buscar vos el que mas te convenga ,yo le pondría uno pequeño (o bien podes armarte un trafo,aunque a 25khz ya te conviene uno de ferrita )y luego le haría un arreglo de diodos y capacitores asta llegar a los 80kv*

este otro no amerita mayores comentarios 


para saber bien la frecuencia tenes que calcularlo ,en la hoja de datos del ic CD4047 tenes todo lo necesario para la r 

te dejo uno mas complejo pero básicamente es lo mismo
básicamente son todos esquemas de inverter ,sencillos ,yo creo que mejor que el de pablin




PD:
    por aca mas info de como calcular la frecuencia
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/multivibrador-astable-cd4047-calculo-rc-27933/


----------



## marculo (May 22, 2012)

Perfecta la data, muy buena, te hago una consulta, un 555 alcanza esta frecuencia o se puede llegar a variar?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2012)

si se puede variar también la frecuencia del 555,pshhhh llega lo mas bien a las frecuencias que necesitas

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm
por el foro ay un programara para el 555
igual yo no me complicaria con el 555,si el cd4047 se consigue facil


----------



## omarshiño (Jun 14, 2012)

hola a todos despues de tiempo desarme la pistola de la pintura en polvo y lleva un triplicador espero que mep uedan ayudar quiero utilizar un flyback de tv y ponerle el triplicador espero que me puedan ayudar y aportar algun dato de como hacer un triplicador ya porvador para un flyback de tv asi poder ya soucionar el problema espero su ayuda gracias soy de peru y alguien en peru dondep uedo comprar los diodos de alto voltaje y el precio gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2012)

un triplicados de tv grundig es económico ,de esos tv viejos


----------



## omarshiño (Jun 14, 2012)

hola el problema es que ya no existe tv viajos ya busque es por eso que quiero armarlo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2012)

en la casa de repuestos ¡¡¡ compre un triplicador a 45 pesos argentinos,unos 15 dolares,,justito ayer


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)

Todavía existen ?

Yo rompí prolijamente dos de esos y tienen-*rescaté capacitores de 8 kV*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2012)

si todavía existen,un abuelo me trajo un tv grundig que lo quería reparar a toda costa ,tenia el triplicador calcinado
mira la boleta  
43 pesos el triplicador , un flyback 58 pesos ,un vertical 7 pesos



el zocalo 9 pesos (para la tinta azul del tubo)


----------



## omarshiño (Jun 15, 2012)

amigos donde yo vivo ya no hay espor eso es que quiero hacerlo para ya poder usarlo solo me falta eso

hola dos metros buena voz alguien que sepa los diodos de lato voltaje los codigos comerciales y algun diseño


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 15, 2012)

compra los de microondas(los que lleva los hornos de microondas) ,esos son de alto voltaje ¡¡¡


----------



## omarshiño (Jun 15, 2012)

ok amigo gracias ya que eso no mas me falta y los capacitores de que valor utilizo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tbo/mat/mat.htm


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 15, 2012)

Nono, los de micro ondas, son de 3 o 4 kV, y vos necesitás 15 o 20 kV al menos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 15, 2012)

y ande se compran ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 16, 2012)

Por ejemplo acá:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-x-15KV-15...307?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231e6a8b43


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2012)

Alguna vez he puesto 10 díodos 1N4007 en serie , primero dentro de un termocontraible y luego en una manguerita de esas para la nafta  ¿ Y aún funciona !


----------



## omarshiño (Jun 16, 2012)

buena voz amigos espero conseguir por aqui y armarlo para poder probar gracias


----------



## omarshiño (Jun 23, 2012)

hola no puedo conseguir los diodos de alto voltaje lo que consegui es un triplicador de tv sony quisera saber para probarlo con un flyback cuanto tiene que tener el +b  y algun circuito yo lo probe con un flyback de televisor nivico (chino) le ise llegar. 30 voltios al +b y oscilacion  y veo que produce el mismo arco del flyback como puedo probarlo algun circuito gracias


----------



## omarshiño (Jul 2, 2012)

hola a todos ise este diseño http://www.powerlabs.org/flybackdriver.htm pero lo puse una resistencia de 150ohm que va para la tierra y el otro 330 ohm que va para el positivo y  una chapa 2n 3771 a utilize un alambre numero awg 24 y awg12   y me con un voltaje de alimentacion de +12v me sale el arco 5mm pero cuando con una corriente de consumo de 2.5A pero cunado le subi el voltaje a 30v me salio un arco de 4cm pero una corriente de consumo de 3.5A alguna sugerencia o diseño para mejorarlo


----------



## Lamas (Jul 13, 2012)

Hola a todos:  en los últimos días me ha tocado reparar 3 maquinas de pintura en polvo.  Lo que puedo decirles es que lo mas practico seria adquirir la pistola (que las venden en varios lugares) y solo adaptarle la alimentación adecuada, que consiste en un oscilador de una frecuencia que  ronda los 22 KHz, según los valores de resistencia y capacitores que encontre. La pistola trae 4 contactos, 2 de los cuales son el interruptor y los otros 2 son para el oscilador.  Este se alimenta con una tensión de 12 VDC.

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 13, 2012)

entonces esas pistolas tienen el triplicador , el super triplicados que eleva los 12 volt a 80klv ????


----------



## Lamas (Jul 13, 2012)

Amigos:  Efectivamente, las pistolas (tuve en mis manos 2 modelos diferentes) tienen ya incluido todo lo necesario para ionizar las partículas de pintura, solo requieren que se conecte el oscilador, cuyos transistores de salida disipan algo de calor. Por la longitud del arco, se me ocurre que el voltaje  debe andar entre  los 16 y 20KV.  En operación, una de las maquinas (la cual es distinta a las otras dos) hace un siseo similar al que hacían los circuitos de MAT de  los televisores antiguos.  La longitud del arco, cuando se acerca a un metal, no supera los 6 mm.  Según indica el propietario, con esas características la pintura tiene un muy buen agarre.


----------



## omarshiño (Ago 9, 2012)

hola lo consegui los diodos de lato voltaje y los capacitores lo arme en cascada 6 diodos con 6 capacitores en cascada y lo puse a la salida del flyback me funciono elevandolo por unos instantes un arco de 5 centimetros pero el problema es que despues se agoto probe el los diodos y los capacitores estan bien proble el flyback de tv y sale nose que pudo pasar alguna sugerencia


----------



## Lamas (Ago 27, 2012)

Hola Omarshiño:  podría ser que el flyback tenga espiras en corto y por eso ya no te da el arco. Los excitadores que he visto están basados en un 555 con un power mosfet (IRFXXX) en la salida.  Como se calienta un poco, requiere disipador de calor y también le ponen una resistencia limitadora de corriente en serie con el primario (2 R de 2Ohm y 10 watt).  El arco no requiere ser tan grande.  Con algo cercano a 0.6 cm funciona correctamente.  Como habia comentado antes en este foro, me parece mas practico comprar las pistolas que ya traen incluida la bobina y solo requiere el oscilador.  Incluyen ademas una resistencia de varios M-Ohm en la parte de alto voltaje, a la salida de la cual se ioniza la pintura.  Asimismo, la parte que maneja la presión de aire para que haga circular la pintura.  
En tu caso como manejas ese tema, el que hace mover la pintura?

saludos 



omarshiño dijo:


> hola lo consegui los diodos de lato voltaje y los capacitores lo arme en cascada 6 diodos con 6 capacitores en cascada y lo puse a la salida del flyback me funciono elevandolo por unos instantes un arco de 5 centimetros pero el problema es que despues se agoto probe el los diodos y los capacitores estan bien proble el flyback de tv y sale nose que pudo pasar alguna sugerencia


----------



## Jusepe (May 31, 2021)

Hola a todos, como sabran, soy nuevo en este tema pero me sobran ganas y aprendo rapido!!!
Soy electromecanico y la electronica siempre fue una asignatura pendiente.
Estoy con un proyecto y quisiera contar con ustedes para una solucion sin hacer volar los capacitores del barrio!!!!
Necesito hacer un Multiplicador en Cascada para utilizarla en una pistola de pintura en polvo electrostatica.
A la misma, llega una carga pequeña, 12v, 16v, 18v… etc
Esa carga, pasa por una bobina ( tengo que hacerla) con un primario y un secundario de la cual, deben salir aprox. 10kv ( 10.000 voltios)
Aqui va conectada la cascada de diodos y capacitores, que, en 10 etapas producen aprox. 100 kv (100.000 voltios) lo suficiente para cargar la pintura a la salida de la pistola.
Ahora bien, de que valores deben ser los capacitores y diodos?
Para que no se quemen…


----------



## el_patriarca (May 31, 2021)

Vas a manejar 100 mil Voltios en tu mano y te preocupa que no se quemen componentes?


----------



## Jusepe (May 31, 2021)

Hola el_patriarca!!!
Te cuento, esos equipos de pintura electrostatica van de 0 a 100kv, la pintura se empieza a cargar a partir de los 60kv aprox. Seguramente manejan bajos amperajes viste, 
Yo pintaba con mi suegro con un par de esos equipos, pero se vino todo en picada y se vendio todo!!!!
Hoy, no tengo acceso a comprar una maquina de esas, pero si a poderla teplicar, lo mejor posible 🤷🏻‍♂️
Estas cascadas apatecen como repuesto en Aliexpres, pero no dejan que ingresen aqui 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## sergiot (Jun 1, 2021)

Ese tipo de fuente flyback las venden echas, tené en cuenta que no solo vas a tener el tema de los capacitores y su tensión limite, sino tambien la aislación entre ellos y el mundo exterior, manejar los 30 kV de los tv era una tortura, imaginate los 100 kV.


----------



## Jusepe (Jun 1, 2021)

Hola Sergiot!!!!
Si si, tal cual!!! Y eso que ahora las pistolas proveen alta tension desde la mitad del cañon hacia adelante, hace  35 años atras, pintaba con una maquina la cual generaba la alta tension y te llegaba a la pistola mediante un cable de varias capas, pese a eso, siempre por algun porito, te saltaba un lindo arquito a la rodilla o cualquier lugar!!!!! 🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## sergiot (Jun 1, 2021)

si me imagino jajajaja, la que tenemos en la empresa la fuente esta en la punta de la pistola y sale la aguja directo de ahi.


----------



## Jusepe (Jun 1, 2021)

Claro ! Es que no hay manera !
La pistola es la que genera la alta aunque la tengas que tener en la mano con todo el miedo del mundo !
Un día pinté y horneé la pieza dentro de la cabina de pintura !
Resulta que el compresor no tenía trampa de agua en el filtro, entonces el aire que pasaba por la pistola era húmedo, así que, en un momento puenteó la resistencia de la punta de la pistola y salió un fogonazo que se encendió la nube de polvo que salía y prendió fuego la pieza ! 🤦🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## sergiot (Jun 2, 2021)

Uh, que lindo, con razón piden que el aire esté seco, será por eso? Lo raro es que la pintura es en polvo, no tiene solventes, a menos que sea inflamable el mismo polvo.


----------



## Jusepe (Jun 2, 2021)

Si claro!!! El polvo es iflamable, cuando está todo junto, apelmazado no tanto, ahora, en forma de nube te aseguro que sí!!!!


----------

